# Dis moi à quelle star tu ressembles ?



## argothian22 (28 Juin 2005)

En me promenant sur le net j'ai découvert ce site qui devrait beaucoup vous plair ...

Tu rentres une photo et pim pam poum il analyse ton visage pour te dire à quelles stars du ressembles ?? (3 par personnes rien que ça)

J'ai donc découvert que je suis un mélange de Tom Cruise, Brad Pitt et Ewan Mc Gregor c'est cool !!! 

Alors tu ressembles à qui comme star ? 


 http://www.play-analogia.com/cgi-bin/index/u/


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Ca marche pas


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche pas



voila excuse c'était mon premier lien internet


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

Syrius ???? moi ???? t'es sûr de ton truc là ?


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juin 2005)

Sim ! N'importe quoi, vraiment !


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juin 2005)

alors vous ressemblez à qui comme star ??

on est tous un peu des stars alors !!! cool


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

Gorgio Moroder, il est nase ce site


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Gorgio Moroder, il est nase ce site



il est naz parceque tu ressembles pas à qui tu voudrai


----------



## madlen (28 Juin 2005)

Puréee moi j'arive pas  

y me demande de click dans le centre du portrait right eye... et rien ce passe!

help


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juin 2005)

c'est bizzare moi ca marche peut etre parceque actuellement je suis sur un pc enfin je crois pas mais bon ... le site est peut être raciste des macs


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2005)

Russel Crow


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juin 2005)

ah beau goss alors derrière ton avatar en tête d'ours


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2005)

Tête d'ours 

C'est un troll pas un ours


----------



## madlen (28 Juin 2005)

BIN merdouille...

Safari y m'afiche pas le portrait, ideme sur firefox... sur explorer je le vois mais quant je clique = rien de rien...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> il est naz parceque tu ressembles pas à qui tu voudrai


Elle est énorme celle-là


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tête d'ours
> 
> C'est un troll pas un ours



ah excuse regarde alors à qui il ressemble comme star !! (Baloo croisé avec le roi Lyon peut être )


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle est énorme celle-là



sinon c'est qui alors la star qui te ressemble même si le site est "naz" et non "nase"


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ah excuse regarde alors à qui il ressemble comme star !! (Baloo croisé avec le roi Lyon peut être )


 
Bah russel crow je l'ai deja dit


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

J'te dirai quand j'aurai une tof à mettre, pour l'0instant j'imagine le pire !


----------



## madlen (28 Juin 2005)

Bin la j'ai reussi, mais je crois qu'il y a un bug sur mac... 

Wwaaarffffffffff      
regardez...


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah russel crow je l'ai deja dit



non mais je parlais de ton avatar !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> sinon c'est qui alors la star qui te ressemble même si le site est "naz" et non "nase"


C'est naze pas naz et encore moins naas


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bin la j'ai reussi, mais je crois qu'il y a un bug sur mac...
> 
> Wwaaarffffffffff
> regardez...


 

 ben c'est ressemblant quand même un peu !!!  mais la deuxième est abusé surtout le premier (le chauve)


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'te dirai quand j'aurai une tof à mettre, pour l'0instant j'imagine le pire !



j'éspère qu'il y aura assez de star qui te ressemble (y'en 3 par personnes)


----------



## madlen (28 Juin 2005)

Bofff, je suis vexé...  

schumacher et une star de lancer du poid...
remarque au moin je suis un sportif   :love:


----------



## argothian22 (28 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bofff, je suis vexé...
> 
> schumacher et une star de lancer du poid...
> remarque au moin je suis un sportif   :love:



oui mais le chauve c'est qui c'est abusé tu lui ressemble pas 

moi c tom cruise, brad pitt et ewan mc gregor c pas mal j'suis content aussi !!! manque plus que les tunes ( et pas itunes) !!


----------



## madlen (28 Juin 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> manque plus que les tunes ( et pas itunes) !!


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bin la j'ai reussi, mais je crois qu'il y a un bug sur mac...
> 
> Wwaaarffffffffff
> regardez...




Comment t'as fait ?
Avec quel navigateur ?
Aucun ne marche chez moi...


----------



## madlen (28 Juin 2005)

Avec explorer 5.2 (faut chercher les ptites zone sensible en bas de page)...
de la daube sur mac ce site!

Je ferai un teste sur le PC du bureau quant j'aurrais le temps de le démaré


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Avec explorer 5.2 (faut chercher les ptites zone sensible en bas de page)...
> de la daube sur mac ce site!
> 
> Je ferai un teste sur le PC du bureau quant j'aurrais le temps de le démaré




A propos d'explorer, sur Tiger il plante au démarrage !!! :rateau: 

Merci, j'essaie sur Panther...


----------



## madlen (28 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> A propos d'explorer, sur Tiger il plante au démarrage !!! :rateau:
> 
> Merci, j'essaie sur Panther...



??? A bon, bin pas chez moi...
arff ses ordis, y a toujour un truc pour faire chi....
   

As tu la version 5.2.3?


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> ??? A bon, bin pas chez moi...
> arff ses ordis, y a toujour un truc pour faire chi....
> 
> 
> As tu la version 5.2.3?




Oui, la 5.2.3 et y a même pas de crashlog ! 

J'ai essayé sur Panther, mais comme l'image ne s'affiche pas, les clics pour l'oeil droit et l'oeil gauche sont aléatoires, ce qui donne des résultats totalement faussés ! :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2005)

... Pas besoin du site. Tous mes chiens galeux d'amis me disent que je ressemble à Jean pierre Bacri ; tant au niveau de la tronche que de mon caractère de m.....


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Pas besoin du site. Tous mes chiens galeux d'amis me disent que je ressemble à Jean pierre Bacri ; tant au niveau de la tronche que de mon caractère de m.....



Jean Pierre Bacri et bien tu dois être agréable le matin au réveil


----------



## madlen (29 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui, la 5.2.3 et y a même pas de crashlog !
> 
> J'ai essayé sur Panther, mais comme l'image ne s'affiche pas, les clics pour l'oeil droit et l'oeil gauche sont aléatoires, ce qui donne des résultats totalement faussés ! :rateau:



C'est pour ça que je ressemble a Shumacher d'après eux


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

C'est bizarre, moi ça me dit que je ressemble à un mec qui jouait dans une série télé...


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre, moi ça me dit que je ressemble à un mpec qui jouait dans une série télé...


 Etonnant


----------



## Xman (29 Juin 2005)

Donald


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juin 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Donald


 
  Je dirai même plus un donald croisé avec un baba cool !!!


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre, moi ça me dit que je ressemble à un mec qui jouait dans une série télé...



selon qui sait ca peut être positif !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> selon qui sait ca peut être positif !!


 Chuis pas sûr...


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Chuis pas sûr...



bon ben ne laisse plus de suspens  tu ressembles à qui ou plutot qui te ressemble  ?


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2005)

bon marche pas, mais j'men fous, je le sais dejà que j'ai le cul de clint eastwood


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> bon ben ne laisse plus de suspens  tu ressembles à qui ou plutot qui te ressemble  ?




Ok...


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juin 2005)

Bon ok la j'avoue que la c'est chaud tu aurai pas du me montrer ça maintenant je vais en avoir pour 1 semaine avant de m'en remettre ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok la j'avoue que la c'est chaud tu aurai pas du me montrer ça maintenant je vais en avoir pour 1 semaine avant de m'en remettre ...



C'est bien pour ça que je n'avais pas mis d'image de moi avant...


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre, moi ça me dit que je ressemble à un mec qui jouait dans une série télé...



J'ai pas essayé, mais à mon avis moi aussi !


----------



## argothian22 (30 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas essayé, mais à mon avis moi aussi !



ah c'est ce que je disais jusqu'au jour ou je l'ai fait et la aie aie aie !!!


----------



## argothian22 (30 Juin 2005)

et les fesses de carlos qui les à la chance d'avoir les mêmes !!!


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Chuis pas sûr...


 
Ca t'as pas dit que tu ressemblais a justine quand meme ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

ça marche pas du tout...  
Faut croire que je ressemble à rien :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Faut croire que je ressemble à rien :love:



C'est toujours le problème de l'habitat urbain...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours le problème de l'habitat urbain...


no comment


----------



## argothian22 (30 Juin 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> ça marche pas du tout...
> Faut croire que je ressemble à rien :love:




  mais si ça marche faut juste y croire un peu après tu verra dans tes trois sosies y'a au moins un top model comme ça après t'es content


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca t'as pas dit que tu ressemblais a justine quand meme ?



Ben non, pourquoi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et moi celui de Richard Gere !!!
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



Ah, c'était donc ça ! Y avait longtemps que je me demandais pourquoi on le voyait jamais assis, Richard.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (1 Juillet 2005)

WOUARF ...*  :love:* 

*vous savez a qui il ressemble brad pitt ?*

*bill paxton, joaquim phoenix, richard gere ...*

 :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2005)

Bah, sans regarder moi je sais de quel mélange je suis issu.
Gaston Lagaffe et Garfield.


----------



## argothian22 (4 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bah, sans regarder moi je sais de quel mélange je suis issu.
> Gaston Lagaffe et Garfield.



fais attention en disant lagaffe tu as vu la nouvelle tête qu'il se paye sur TF1 (tout chauve)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> fais attention en disant lagaffe tu as vu la nouvelle tête qu'il se paye sur TF1 (tout chauve)



La tête de Lagaffe (Gaston pour les intimes) est toujours telle que son papa, André Franquin l'a conçue, il y à maintenant pas mal de temps, et je te serais reconnaissant de bien vouloir ne point la confondre avec celle du nommé Vincent Rouihl, dit laga*f*, dont le talent principal est d'abrutir les téléspectafoules d'intoxiqués invétérés de TF1.  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## argothian22 (4 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La tête de Lagaffe (Gaston pour les intimes) est toujours telle que son papa, André Franquin l'a conçue, il y à maintenant pas mal de temps, et je te serais reconnaissant de bien vouloir ne point la confondre avec celle du nommé Vincent Rouihl, dit laga*f*, dont le talent principal est d'abrutir les téléspectafoules d'intoxiqués invétérés de TF1.  :mouais:  :hein:



ah excuse moi d'avoir confondu the monster of the bd and the monster of the abruti ...


----------

